# Black & White bee identification



## Inflight (Nov 5, 2015)

Stupid question here, but is this a honey bee?
















Thank you!


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Not a honey bee and not a bee at all.

Only one set of wings.
Rest position of wings out to the side.

Also this:
http://www.insectidentification.org/insect-description.asp?identification=Flower-Fly

Or hoverfly.


----------



## Inflight (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you for the quick response! I didn't think it was a bee because of the apparent lack of wings but was not sure.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Flower Fly as JW pointed out.


----------



## rbees (Jun 25, 2012)

Inflight said:


> Stupid question here, but is this a honey bee?
> 
> View attachment 22100
> 
> ...


Syrphid flys


----------



## Inflight (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you all. I believe this question has been answered completely at this point. I have a few of these around my garden where my bees normally forage. I'm glad these are not harmful or anything negative like that.


Much appreciated,
Matt
Long Beach, CA


----------



## Jim Brewster (Dec 17, 2014)

They are beneficial and valued by organic gardeners as the larvae of many species are predators of aphids and other pests.


----------

